# Unpaid Death Benefits to the Fallen



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

As a Marine that served his Country (me), this makes me very mad that the US Govt. will not honor the Benefits due to the Families. Seventeen soldiers and Marines have been killed since Oct.1st, 5 of these will not get the immediate benefits because of the Govt. Shutdown. The families of these fallen can't even get to Dover to retrieve their loved ones. I know they will get there, friends and famiy members will make sure of this, but the fact is; the Govt. is to pay for that transportation. Our Govt. stinks in so many ways. To the Fallen I say.....Thankyou for Serving my Country, May you Rest in Peace, and I Hope the USA will Honor what is Due You and Your Families. You will Never be Forgotten.....I Salute You All and Semper Fi


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Today is Friday......and Shelden Adleson, Billionare offered the money to cover the lost benefits to these Heros. May GOG BLESS THIS MAN FOR STEPPING UP.....I Salute You Sir and my thanks.........Ed/VB/USMC


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Fisher House paid for them


----------

